# Lost Vape Therion DNA 166



## Soprono (6/12/16)

Hey Guys, 

Will anyone be stocking these/ planning on bringing them into the country ?

Regards,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arbdullah (6/12/16)

Soprono said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Will anyone be stocking these/ planning on bringing them into the country ?
> 
> Regards,


Going for the 166 instead of the 133?


----------



## Soprono (6/12/16)

arbdullah said:


> Going for the 166 instead of the 133?



Indeed, based on the DNA250 I think its a far better choice in terms of newest tech and features going forward.


----------



## morras (20/12/16)

Still no stock on these at any dealer ?

Any arrival dates ?

Ek soek een vir kersfees !!!


----------



## Soprono (20/12/16)

morras said:


> Still no stock on these at any dealer ?
> 
> Any arrival dates ?
> 
> Ek soek een vir kersfees !!!



Was hoping the same 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/12/16)

Tagging in @Throat Punch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Throat Punch (20/12/16)

Merry Christmas 

https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...e-therion-dna-166-box-mod?variant=32658609166

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soprono (20/12/16)

You are awesome, ordering at work tomorrow. In your opinion which option matches the brown wood on the device already difficult to match the name to the images and to see the best matching combo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Throat Punch (21/12/16)

Soprono said:


> You are awesome, ordering at work tomorrow. In your opinion which option matches the brown wood on the device already difficult to match the name to the images and to see the best matching combo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You are very welcome @Soprono! I would recommend the Pearl Coffee. Really good looking device, indeed. Navigation wise, best would be to use the colour drop down on the site to see the corresponding image. Note that this, as always, is a limited first run - so apart from black there is only 1 unit of each colour option available at this time. Happy shopping!


----------



## Soprono (21/12/16)

Throat Punch said:


> You are very welcome @Soprono! I would recommend the Pearl Coffee. Really good looking device, indeed. Navigation wise, best would be to use the colour drop down on the site to see the corresponding image. Note that this, as always, is a limited first run - so apart from black there is only 1 unit of each colour option available at this time. Happy shopping!



Looks like someone beat me to that one, will have a look for the next best option thanks man.


----------



## Soprono (21/12/16)

Ordered and paid, Christmas made! Thanks man went with the Yellow Leather.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras (21/12/16)

Ordered and paid !
Took the black elephant skin , is that nice ?
Will it ship today so I have it tommorow ?


----------



## Throat Punch (21/12/16)

Soprono said:


> Ordered and paid, Christmas made! Thanks man went with the Yellow Leather.



A great option as well! Glad you managed to squeeze your order in before we close.


----------



## Throat Punch (21/12/16)

morras said:


> Ordered and paid !
> Took the black elephant skin , is that nice ?
> Will it ship today so I have it tommorow ?



Awesome! Today's orders will be collected by the Courier Guy in about an hour or two, so you should receive it by COB tomorrow.


----------



## Soprono (21/12/16)

Throat Punch said:


> A great option as well! Glad you managed to squeeze your order in before we close.



Thanks for coming to the party quick, been on my waiting list since the DNA75 just wanted slightly more power than what that could offer. Booked the site as well looks great!


----------



## Throat Punch (21/12/16)

Soprono said:


> Thanks for coming to the party quick, been on my waiting list since the DNA75 just wanted slightly more power than what that could offer. Booked the site as well looks great!



Same here! I generally vape in the 80W - 90W range, so the DNA 75 is just a touch underpowered. I've been vaping mine non-stop since I got it. The ergonomics of this devices is just stellar. Fits really well in the hand, and with a small RDA/RTA (like the Hadaly for example) it's a really nice stealth vape as well. Hope you enjoy it, and thank you for the kind words! Please give us a review, should you feel brave enough to do so.  Have a great Christmas and a wonderful New Year.


----------



## Soprono (21/12/16)

Christmas really did come early, same day it arrived around 20 minutes back ️

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Throat Punch (21/12/16)

Heck yeah! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (21/12/16)

That does look very good @Soprono 
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

